# Is anyone looking to trade a Kona Process 134 frame?



## Brayden MTB (May 4, 2021)

I know this is a shot In the dark but…
I have a 2021 Kona process 134 cr frame, the green and blue one. I outgrew it and need an xl. I bought a lot of nice pretty parts for it and loved the bike, and if someone needs to downsize for whatever reason and has the same or similar bike I’d up to trade, even for a little money.


----------

